# 2 pics of my 34 at brands



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Neil


----------



## 00mpollard (May 30, 2005)

looking evil  it looks like its been lowered but its just the pressure of the braking! the movement of the wheels look brilliant!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Fantastic!
Sense of speed in the second picture is brilliant.

Have to ask ..
Did the cameraman use a tripod or a very steady hand.
What lens.
I'm starting to play photography but am pants at the moment


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

both fantastic pictures.
dont skyline just look the best in corners


----------



## Ent (Sep 30, 2002)

Bajie said:


> Fantastic!
> Sense of speed in the second picture is brilliant.
> 
> Have to ask ..
> ...


steady hands.....a slowish shutter setting is what it looks like.....the ''blur'' or wheels and background dont seems to add up to a slow shutter speed.

nice photos tho, **** end out will be even better!   

Ent


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

*pics*

Glad you like the pics

I bought them off of brands own photographer, i wish i had bought them all, there was plenty to choose from. Had a very good day though.

I agree with you ENT, I was hoping the photographer had caught me were i got on the gas to early and got the back end out on the bend before the paddock straight. Shame

Neil


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Nice pics and an even nicer car. :smokin: 

I never understand how the professional photographers manage to get such good photos. I always think, "I'll take me little 3MP compact digital camera along, it can't be that hard to do", and always come back with a load of blurred images of armco and tarmac, taken well after the car has passed me and sodded off down the following straight.  

A couple of well composed professional pics of a track day or whatever are money well spent IMO, sort of a momento of the day, (as if a set of bald 265 section tyres isn't enough to remind you  ).


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

very nice, I have spoken to you a few times now neilo , every time i see you're car i just want it.
Now even more with those pics.
Top man,Top car


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Lovely car you've got there Neil


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Such a sweet motor ...


----------



## R34_GODZILLA (Jan 18, 2005)

Looking good there neil, sweet ride!!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Shes looking good mate.
You coming to the southern central meet- Sun 17th July???


Steve


----------



## IMZO (Jun 22, 2004)

TOP BANNANA!


----------



## bmw.williamsf1 (May 11, 2005)

nice Neil!!!!

will send you the pics I have once back in OZ! ....


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Cheers everyone 

Just watched RonS and Harrys piece of footage of a pit fly by at brands, excellent.

When's the next one.

Neil


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Lovely looking car neilo & sounded very meaty  !!


----------



## bushy (Jan 30, 2005)

Neil,

still waiting for my mention for being you're co driver and pit man for the day (and most skyline meets)

Nice that, ain't it???, it ain't an easy job getting driven round in your car ya know, but i suppose someones gotta do it


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

*bushy*

Yeh, cheers bush for the assistance in the pits  your co driving skills weren't bad either  you've just got to keep your brake foot still    

Neil


----------



## bushy (Jan 30, 2005)

neilo said:


> Yeh, cheers bush for the assistance in the pits  your co driving skills weren't bad either  you've just got to keep your brake foot still
> 
> Neil


lol @ neilo........well neil it was just that first time out when the back end stepped outta line round the first bend, my foot did twitch a bit but it bought back memories of Rwd cossie and a set of traffic lights,   

After that tho, it was all good mate, ya drove well, i've taught ya well grasshopper...lol    :smokin:


----------



## bmw.williamsf1 (May 11, 2005)

neil email address? have pics and a vid!


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

Awesome pics :smokin:


----------

